# Plus d'impression couleur canon IP 4200



## jeanarthur (12 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à vous,

Après avoir consulter le forum pour un problème équivalent sans succès, je m'adresse à vous.

Je n'ai subitement plus d'impression couleur sur ma Canon IP 4200.
J'ai changer toutes les cartouches (génériques avec puces), mais le résultat est le même.
- le contrôle des niveaux est correct, et les cartouches sont allumées (pas de clignotement)
- l'imprimante fonctionne comme s'il y avait une impression, mais la feuille est totalement blanche.
- en regardant le dessous de la tête, l'on constate que les couleurs sortent, mais cela n'imprime pas.
Y-a-il une mémoire dans l'imprimante qui bloque l'emploi de génériques, mais que j'ai déjà utilisées sans problème par le passé
Faut-il faire un "reset" (mais comment) et refaire une installation de l'imprimante.

Autre bizarrerie, le phénomène est le même sur ma 2ème IP 4200 avec mon autre ordinateur.
Deux imprimantes en panne en même temps ?????????
Avant de faire un essai avec des cartouches originales, j'aimerai avoir un avis, car le prix des cartouches neuves Canon est presque identique au prix d'une imprimante neuve !!!!

Merci de prendre le temps de lire mon"chapitre".

Avec mes salutations.


----------



## boninmi (13 Mai 2011)

L'impression de la page de test ne fonctionne pas (voir dans l'utilitaire d'impression la rubrique du genre réglage de l'alignement) ?

Système à jour ? Pilote à jour ? (mais ça m'étonnerait que ça soit ça)

La mauvaise qualité des cartouches est peut-être en cause: le fait que ça se produise sur deux ordis distincts avec deux imprimantes distinctes ferait pencher pour ça.


----------



## jeanarthur (22 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci pour votre réponse, mais je suis toujours au point mort:
- j'ai nettoyé ma tête d'imprimante..pas de résultats
- j'ai mis un nouveau jeu de cartouches neuves (génériques avec puces) toujours rien

Il n'y a aucune trace de couleur, et l'on entend très bien que l'imprimante de travaille pas lors du test: après l'impression de la partie noir, la feuille sort directement sans mouvement de la tête.

Un question: jai 'entendu par des amis que certaines imprimantes ont une *mémoire interne* (EPROM)qui réagit lorsque l'on utilise des cartouches non Canon et peut rendre l'imprimante inutilisable après un certain temps d'utilisation de générique ou remplissage.?????

Est-ce seulement une rumeur !

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## boninmi (31 Mai 2011)

Il semble qu'il y ait une piste dans ce sens (recherche faite sur Google sur "EPROM imprimantes Canon").

Il se pourrait qu'une réinitialisation soir nécessaire, l'imprimante considérant les cartouches couleurs comme vides alors qu'elles ne le sont pas. Voir les liens trouvés ainsi que celui-ci.


----------



## defre2937 (1 Juin 2011)

bonjour,

j'ai la meme imprimante et un problème similaire résolu en changeant les parametres d'impression (inverser le sens du papier entre portrait et paysage dans Pages) ça fonctionne nikel !

c'est pas très logique mais chez moi ça a marché (pour l'imac et le MbP)


----------



## jeanarthur (3 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
J'avais déjàfait cette constatation, mais mon problème ce situe au niveau de la couleur.
Lors de l'impression du test, dans la phase couleur ou d'image couleurs, la page sort directement sans mouvement de la tête. !

Merci quand même pour le conseil.

Salutations


----------



## boninmi (3 Juin 2011)

La réinitialisation de l'EPROM (si tu as pu la faire) n'a rien donné ?


----------

